# Words With Friends



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

About three days ago, my WWF app started "force closing" every time I made a play.

I deleted and reinstalled, but that didn't fix the problem.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

moving to the Fire Talk board as you'll probably get better response. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann,  are you playing WWF on the Fire?  I play it on the iPad...

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> moving to the Fire Talk board as you'll probably get better response. . . .


Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, are you playing WWF on the Fire? I play it on the iPad...
> 
> Betsy


Usually on the Fire. . .

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you been having the same problem as the OP?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope. But I don't play all that often. And as you know, I' pretty bad.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm...

I know they started putting up ads a couple of days ago, and it worked fine for a while.

But now it just forces close with every move.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have had wwf force quit on me the other day. but it seems to only do it when I open it right after turning on the fire.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Newbie question (or pre-newbie since I haven't played WWF), but can you play across platforms?    e.g., can I play from the Fire with someone who is playing on Facebook from their computer?


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I switch back and forth from my iphone and fire to play my mom on her fire.  No problems there.  I'm pretty sure I have played a friend who is on Facebook, but I can't remember for certain.

As far as force closing, no problems there either.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

dori chatelain said:


> I have had wwf force quit on me the other day. but it seems to only do it when I open it right after turning on the fire.


Mine never did it before recently. Now, I make a move and get this message:

_! Sorry

The application Words Free (process com.zynga.words) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again._

A "Force close" button appears under that, without the usual "Wait" button I've seen before.

The game does accept my move, but I have to hit the "Force close" button, which sends me back to my Home page, then go back into the game to make another move.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Newbie question (or pre-newbie since I haven't played WWF), but can you play across platforms? e.g., can I play from the Fire with someone who is playing on Facebook from their computer?


I play with my mom, and she plays on her computer via Facebook.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have an HTC Rhyme, and WWF has always been buggy on it.  Every time they do an update, it starts to "force close".  I can't count how many times I've uninstalled and reinstalled the app.  On the plus side, that usually fixes the problem - at least until the next update.

I think it's probably an issue between my phone and the app, more than the app itself.  I ran it on my HTC Incredible without a problem, it's only the Rhyme which has given me problems.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> I have an HTC Rhyme, and WWF has always been buggy on it. Every time they do an update, it starts to "force close". I can't count how many times I've uninstalled and reinstalled the app. On the plus side, that usually fixes the problem - at least until the next update.
> 
> I think it's probably an issue between my phone and the app, more than the app itself. I ran it on my HTC Incredible without a problem, it's only the Rhyme which has given me problems.


Hmm... I guess I can try installing it again. It didn't work the first time, but it's worth a shot. It's my favorite game.

Maybe if I download a new copy from Amazon? The first time I re-installed it, I just got it from "the cloud."


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Uninstalling and re-installing from cloud didn't work.

So I deleted the game entirely and repurchased it. (Fortunately, it's free.   )

That worked!  

Also, I had over 20 games going, and they are all still there.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the answers.. I'll have to try playing with a friend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I play on my iPad with people who are playing on Facebook and on Fires...

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I play on my iPad with people who are playing on Facebook and on Fires...
> 
> Betsy


Wanna play, Betsy?

My user name is RedAdept. (Big surprise, huh?  )

I can't start games as I've reached the limit, but I can accept invites.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Done.

Warning, I play regularly for awhile, and then might get distracted for a few days (squirrel!) but I haven't quit....

Thought I'd share this gameshot:










Yes, that's my fellow moderator Linjeakel kicking my WWF butt in only four moves...I really don't like her very much. And I think she's cheating. 

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Done.
> 
> Warning, I play regularly for awhile, and then might get distracted for a few days (squirrel!) but I haven't quit....
> 
> Betsy


No worries. I make moves a couple of times a day, usually first thing in the morning, then before I go to bed. I work all the hours in between.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, that's my fellow moderator Linjeakel kicking my WWF butt in only four moves...I really don't like her very much. And I think she's cheating.
> 
> Betsy


     

I'd sue for defamation of character, but I suspect it's far too late for that......



(It's your move btw and I have mostly vowels - this could be your big moment!  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda beats the pants off me too.  

I don't think I care enough.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't tried playing WWF yet...is it fun?  Looks like basically Scrabble?

Anyone wanna play with a newbie?  Well, newbie to WWF anyway. I used to play Scrabble a lot but it's been awhile. I'd guess my skills are somewhat rusty, despite working in a wordy legal environment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It IS basically Scrabble. . . and like Scrabble, I'm horrible at it.  

Now, give me anything written and I'll scan the page and the word spelled wrong will jump out at me within seconds. . . .but give me a bunch of jumbled letters, and I'll be darned if I can find any but the most basic words.  Go figure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I haven't tried playing WWF yet...is it fun? Looks like basically Scrabble?
> 
> Anyone wanna play with a newbie? Well, newbie to WWF anyway. I used to play Scrabble a lot but it's been awhile. I'd guess my skills are somewhat rusty, despite working in a wordy legal environment.


Yes, it's Scrabble with some tiny variations. We'll need to know your WWF name...or be friends on FaceBook.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann, I have that problem too sometimes with no longer seeing the potential of bigger words available out of the clutter. Especially with timed games (I'm looking at you, Kristian! ). That's why I was thinking this might be fun to do with someone, y'all are probably more laid back and aren't going to be pushing for immediate responses -- like Lynn, I'm not going to be able to play right away most of the time.

I haven't signed up with WWF yet, I'll do that here in a bit (conference call in a few minutes). But I can use FB so if anyone wants to go do the friends thing in the meantime, here's my link --

http://www.facebook.com/steph235

You might add a note that you're from KB.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just sent a friend request, Steph. . . .


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Steph - sent you a friend request but it didn't let me add a note.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

For WWF players: http://boardgames.about.com/od/scrabble/a/two_letters.htm

That's a list of all the two-letter words in the Scrabble dictionary.

It's really useful to know these.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You're directing that at me, aren't you, Lynn..... 

Ann, just accepted your request, thanks!  Carol, I haven't gotten....oh wait, there it is.  Accepted!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Steph H said:


> You're directing that at me, aren't you, Lynn.....


Oh, if you're the one who asked in the game, yeah, I guess so. Sorry, but I play on my Fire and typing on that thing gives me a headache. 

You don't show up under a name, so I wasn't sure who I was playing.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm nameless?  That's odd.  I'm playing on my Fire also, through the WWF app, but signed in through Facebook, so I should have a regular ol' name showing.

Heh. I like the thought of being nameless though...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you first accepted my game invite, it was an anonymous string of letters -- probably some member identifier or something.  But now that we're actually playing, you're you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> You're directing that at me, aren't you, Lynn.....
> 
> Ann, just accepted your request, thanks! Carol, I haven't gotten....oh wait, there it is. Accepted!


For the purposes of WWF, I just assume any two letter combination is a word until proven otherwise. Saves look ups or remembering.  this doesn't work when playing Scrabble face-to-face, however....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For the purposes of WWF, I just assume any two letter combination is a word until proven otherwise. Saves look ups or remembering.  this doesn't work when playing Scrabble face-to-face, however....


true. . .and if you can pronounce it. . .and sometimes if you can't. . .just throw the letters up there. . .maybe they'll stick. This is called a "velcro word".


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> true. . .and if you can pronounce it. . .and sometimes if you can't. . .just throw the letters up there. . .maybe they'll stick. This is called a "velcro word".


  

I've definitely played a few "velcro words" in my time.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

"Velcro word"....I like that. Lynn threw up an "aa" (part of a stack of stuff...she's good) and I was like "really? that's a word?"....and thus my comment to her and her post above. 

It's nice to know I'm me somewhere though.  Betsy, I accepted your friend request....I'll let you start a game if you want.


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol, I think most people play the same way. ... a few moves here and there. I actually had to get used to that as the first time I ever played, I expected continual responses. Took a week to finish that first game due to the other person. Now I have fully assimilated.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

That screenshot reminded me of the time challenged my professor......

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> true. . .and if you can pronounce it. . .and sometimes if you can't. . .just throw the letters up there. . .maybe they'll stick. This is called a "velcro word".


LOL, I didn't know my bad habit had a name...I love it when they stick...although I admit I never go look up what the word means.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TerryS said:


> Lol, I think most people play the same way. ... a few moves here and there. I actually had to get used to that as the first time I ever played, I expected continual responses. Took a week to finish that first game due to the other person. Now I have fully assimilated.


I do think most people play that way. However, I sometimes will take a break for as much as a week when something else gets my attention or I have a project I'm working on, so for anyone who is playing me, just because I haven't made a move in a few days, it doesn't mean I've quit! (I don't mind being nudged, though!)


Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I thought you WWF fans might enjoy this:

http://dynamo.dictionary.com/games/276241/q-without-u/match

It's a quiz on Q words without the letter U.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bumping this as I know we have at least one new Fire owner who loves Words With Friends!

There are tips and some people have posted their playing name in this thread.  (Mine is BetsyQuilter)

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Scramble with Friends is another great word game. 



_link added --Betsy_


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bumping this as I know we have at least one new Fire owner who loves Words With Friends!
> 
> There are tips and some people have posted their playing name in this thread. (Mine is BetsyQuilter)
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy! Got my new Fire yesterday, and was thrilled to discover that WWF was right there waiting for me... I thought I'd have to hunt up an app to buy. Played three games with total strangers last night, just to try it out. 

Lacking imagination at 2 AM, I signed up as Susan in VA. Like others, I can play in bits and pieces of time. A couple of hours sometimes, then maybe not for a couple of days.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Huh. I don't know what my name is, I signed in/up through Facebook.  Betsy or Lynn or Ann, what's my name in WWF?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's just your name. . . . . Stephanie H as I recall.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought someone might look...   Now that you say that, it might be Stephanie C since I use my maiden name as a middle name on Facebook and I think I've seen "Stephanie C" on a game somewhere....

Whatever it might have been -- it's now "Stephanie-H" (no quotes).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's actually hard to tell 'cause I only play with people who I can reach via FB so it kind of goes by whatever names are there. But I don't actually PLAY on FB.  And my Fire was all the way downstairs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think your name shows up as the full Stephanie something something (my Fire's downstairs, too....) because I'm playing you through Facebook.  Oh, wait, I'm playing you on the iPad.  

Create a game with Susan--she's not on Facebook (I don't think).  "Susan in Va"  And then she can tell you...

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I seem to remember you name appearing as Stephanie C---- H----- (Sorry, but I can't remember the names, only the initials. Well, I do remember the C name but wasn't certain you'd want it posted here.   )


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi all...Just a quick question...I recently had to change my password for Facebook and now WWF will not let me log in thru Facebook. Keeps saying an error occurred try again later...well three days later it still won't let me. What I'd like to know is if I delete the app from my Fire and then re-download it will I lose all the games I'm currently playing


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kaplerce65,

have you checked your settings for WWF?  Is that where you are getting the error message?

I don't believe you will lose your games, since you were playing them through Facebook, but I'm not entirely sure.  I have some games going on, but I'm also playing them on my iPad, so deleting the app on the Fire wouldn't really prove anything.  I know when I update my iOs app, it keeps the games.

Betsy


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Betsy...I was in the settings when I was trying to login thru Facebook. It all started when I changed my password. But I did delete the WWF app from my Fire and then re-downloaded it and all problems were resolved. My games were still there and I was able to login correctly


----------

